# Sweatshirt - where's the best value?



## Oldsport (Jan 3, 2012)

I want to get a sweatshirt. The BB model is nice, but, my goodness, $75 after discount? Seems rather much. The J. Crew is nice also and the price is better but the cut on them is really weird. Any other suggestions for a vintage type sweatshirt?


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Funny you should mention this, I just ordered the LL Bean signature cotton fleece crew in gray heather a few days ago:


i had to order from a store, so it's supposed to ship tomorrow. I'll post my impressions when I get it, but I like the look of it. A bit out of my range at full retail, but I got it for $49.99 through a series of coupons


----------



## fireworks (Sep 3, 2014)

My go-to gray sweatshirt is from Uniqlo.

https://www.uniqlo.com/us/product/men-sweat-shirt-138650.html#03~/men/tops/sweatshirts/sweatshirts/~


----------



## gamma68 (Mar 24, 2013)

Seems to me there was a thread about this a while back. I think one person suggested Old Navy (gasp!). 

Because a gray cotton sweatshirt is such a staple for a wide spectrum of the population, I'd think a quality item would be available very reasonably at a place like Old Navy, Target or a place that sells athletic wear.

I'm in the market for one, too, since my old Carhartt sweatshirt is falling apart at the collar. I'd like a "trad" brand and am all ears for suggestions. Maybe Russell Athletic?


----------



## SlideGuitarist (Apr 23, 2013)

What defines a good sweatshirt? I definitely have bad ones, either flimsy or hardened from dryer abuse. Are there heritage brands? Raw selvedge? I'm semi-serious. I get discounts at Carhartt; I'll have to explore that.


----------



## Nobleprofessor (Jul 18, 2014)

gamma68 said:


> Seems to me there was a thread about this a while back. I think one person suggested Old Navy (gasp!).
> 
> Because a gray cotton sweatshirt is such a staple for a wide spectrum of the population, I'd think a quality item would be available very reasonably at a place like Old Navy, Target or a place that sells athletic wear.
> 
> I'm in the market for one, too, since my old Carhartt sweatshirt is falling apart at the collar. I'd like a "trad" brand and am all ears for suggestions. Maybe Russell Athletic?


Everything I have ever bought at Old Navy sucks. I'm not exaggerating. Things shrink, or fit weird, or a sleeve falls off. I bought a long sleeve dress shirt there several years ago and when I put it on, the sleeve tore right off from the shoulder.


----------



## Tempest (Aug 16, 2012)

For Heaven's sake, a Kellsport, presumably the old maker of Champion, can be had for under $50.


----------



## wacolo (Jul 21, 2006)

Tempest said:


> For Heaven's sake, a Kellsport, presumably the old maker of Champion, can be had for under $50.


Yeah there is a thread about this from a few months ago. Edit Here it is. I will also throw in my vote for the Kellsport. I wear mine all the time, but be warned they are very roomy cut.


----------



## godan (Feb 10, 2010)

Gildan is not a top of the line brand, but I have one of their Heavy Blend crew necks that was ordered in bulk with a military unit logo, and it has held up well through several washings. Also, mine fits true to size and has not stretched or shrunk.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

I wore Champion cotton/poly school sweatshirts and hoodies when I was in college, they actually fit me really well and held up very well. I'm actually picking up another closer to fall.

as for the Old Navy suggestion, that was Fading Fast that recommended them. I picked one up based on his recommendation- though the fit didn't work for me and I ultimately returned it, it was surprisingly nice for the price. I worked at Old Navy in high school and have refused to buy anything from there because of my experience as an employee, so I agree from firsthand experience that most of their stuff is trash, but that sweatshirt was pretty great honestly


----------



## shms59 (Apr 7, 2010)

A few years ago Lands End had a nice made in USA sweatshirt that was more of a retro cut. Many articles claim American Giant as the best you can get.. https://www.american-giant.com/

I recently saw an article by Michael Williams talking about a new Tennessee based manufacturer called Victor making classic sweats for a much more reasonable price. https://www.acontinuouslean.com/2015/03/30/victor/#more-39548

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

fireworks said:


> My go-to gray sweatshirt is from Uniqlo.
> 
> https://www.uniqlo.com/us/product/men-sweat-shirt-138650.html#03~/men/tops/sweatshirts/sweatshirts/~


This looks pretty good, I may look at this one if the LLB Signature doesn't work out

EDIT: that Victor one looks awesome, may go for that instead...


----------



## Danny (Mar 24, 2005)

I have a navy full zip Kellsport in M that is just too heavy for my tastes. I think I actually prefer thinner, lighter fabric, not the huge beefy type.


----------



## Tilton (Nov 27, 2011)

I have two grey crew neck sweatshirts. One is heavy and from Orvis - it is basically what you expect, decent quality material, cut a bit short and boxy, price was a bit higher than it should have been. The other is from Old Navy and I really like it. It is soft, lightweight, and has survived near-weekly washings since buying it in September. The cut works great for me - it is not quite slim but just under true to size, but is cut a bit longer than most sweatshirts I've owned, which is great, being a tall-ish guy. For, I think it was $12.50, I don't think you can go wrong. I have worn it since buying it for one thing or another at least once a week, whether it was shoveling snow, a casual bike ride, or over an OCBD and under a Barbour out to the bars on the weekend. In fact, I liked it so much that I bought one in navy as well. The darker color hides the stains from cleaning the grill, bike maintenance, and wood stain very well. The best part is that if I trash them, I feel comfortable having gotten my money's worth.


----------



## StylePurgatory (Jun 3, 2013)

Russell. Also, Old Navy is surprisingly good.


----------



## sskim3 (Jul 2, 2013)

StylePurgatory said:


> Russell. Also, Old Navy is surprisingly good.


I've had my old navy sweatshirt last since college... that was 10 years ago. surprisingly i looked in my closet and found a sweatshirt from american eagle (go figure) that i bought in 2003 and has held up pretty well.


----------



## Natty Beau (Apr 29, 2014)

Triathlete said:


> I want to get a sweatshirt. The BB model is nice, but, my goodness, $75 after discount? Seems rather much. The J. Crew is nice also and the price is better but the cut on them is really weird. Any other suggestions for a vintage type sweatshirt?


Goodwill. ~$5. Actually vintage, most likely.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Natty Beau said:


> Goodwill. ~$5. Actually vintage, most likely.


The only sweatshirts I've ever seen at thrifts look like they've been used in a construction site(and probably have, in most cases). That or they're covered in logos (or both).

id find the extra $5-$10 and get the Old Navy at that price.


----------



## gamma68 (Mar 24, 2013)

So here's a roundup of suggestions for gray cotton pullover crewneck sweatshirts:

*Goodwill/SA:* ~$5, random brands

*Old Navy:* $17.99 on sale online now (regulary $27)

*Russell Athletic:* $27

*Uniqlo: *$29.90

*Kellsport:* $34.50

*American Giant:* $69
*
LL Bean: *$69 *

Orvis: *$79

*Victor:* Not yet available?

So which brand gives you the biggest bang for your buck, and which are overpriced for what you get?


----------



## Tim_McD (Aug 20, 2012)

Looks like the Victor are $65 and will ship in July

I like the idea of buying an American made product, but it looks like they are being sized rather slim (my hesitation with the American Giant sweatshirt as well). To get the right chest size I don t want to have gorilla arm sleeves


----------



## StylePurgatory (Jun 3, 2013)

gamma68 said:


> So here's a roundup of suggestions for gray cotton pullover crewneck sweatshirts:
> 
> *Goodwill/SA:* ~$5, random brands
> 
> ...


Definitely Russel. They are the best, most comfortable, sweats around. I've also been very happy with my underarmour sweat pants - but I use them for work, and put them through hell. I'm frequently sliding on my knees across a rough ice surface - that makes them worth the extra money, as they keep their appearance up reasonably well. But, Russel for $27? Go forth and buy multiple colours.


----------



## Oldsport (Jan 3, 2012)

Must they be purchased on-line to get the nicer $27 ones?


----------



## ran23 (Dec 11, 2014)

I am sorry that Fred Meyer/Krogar dropped the Russell Athletic line for Champion.


----------



## meanoldmanning (Jan 10, 2015)

I just want something that doesn't shrink up so much after a wash or two that they basically fit like doll clothes. Being tall sucks.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Received my LL Bean Signature sweatshirt today- long story short, I like it a lot. I got a medium, so it does run true to size, though the sleeves are a bit long. Lots of nice details like the subtle external stitching, it seems to be pretty well made. 100% cotton is a definite plus, and I like the texture of the inside, as opposed to fleece like most sweatshirts. The contrast on the neck, wrists, and waist isn't nearly as stark as it appears online, which was what I was hoping. The only thing that may be an issue to some is that it's made in China, but that isn't a deal breaker for me. I think this would've definitely been worth the full $70, but it's even better at the $49.99 I got it for.










Inside detail:









Fit:









i certainly wouldn't work out in this, but this will work great as a layer over an OCBD and chinos during the fall - which was my intent with purchasing this anyways.


----------



## gamma68 (Mar 24, 2013)

^ Roll up the cuffs, as you would with any other sweater, and you'll be good to go. Looks nice, OF.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

gamma68 said:


> ^ Roll up the cuffs, as you would with any other sweater, and you'll be good to go. Looks nice, OF.


thanks! Honestly I'm just wearing a tshirt under it, so with an OCBD I imagine the sleeves won't even be an issue.


----------



## gaseousclay (Nov 8, 2009)

Reigning Champ, from Canada, makes great sweatshirts. They're expensive but well made and can be found on discount. I have a RC tiger fleece sweatshirt and heavyweight zip up hoodie


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tiger (Apr 11, 2010)

My information is a bit dated, since I haven't purchased a sweatshirt in ages, but the Lands' End "serious sweatshirt" was always a top-quality product, now priced around $30. If you're looking for a little less softness and a bit more beefiness, then Kellsport is a good choice.


----------



## Oldsport (Jan 3, 2012)

Well, I appreciate all of the responses and suggestions. In the end, the Russell sweatshirt won out at a price of $15.99 at Modells. I don't mind spending $$ for quality items. But, it's just a sweatshirt. I've never in my 55 year ever paid over $20 for one and I really don't want to start now.

Thanks all...


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

OF, really like the look of the sweatshirt. And I know just what you mean about the inside being a kind of "looped" cotton not fleece - which feels more authentic sweatshirt to me. I have my eye on this sweat shirt style baseball jacket from J.Crew - https://www.jcrew.com/mens_category/WallaceBarnes/PRDOVR~C2482/C2482.jsp - stopped in the store yesterday 'cause I couldn't tell online, but it has the "looped" cotton inside - now I just need it to go on 30% off sale.

Also, picked this up from BB last week: 
It is nicer in person than online - the cotton is very summery in feel and I love that it doesn't have a "big" collar as many of the vest like this do. That makes it much easier to wear under something. It's at the tailor having a nip and a tuck done on the sides as the medium was a bit too big, but the small was a touch too tight and too short.


----------



## meanoldmanning (Jan 10, 2015)

I had, or maybe still have somewhere, a sweatshirt I bought when I was working at the Gap in 1990 or so that had the same loopy interior texture. It's called french terry. Loved that thing. Actually didn't shrink up as much as a lot of sweatshirts I've owned.


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

meanoldmanning said:


> I had, or maybe still have somewhere, a sweatshirt I bought when I was working at the Gap in 1990 or so that had the same loopy interior texture. It's called french terry. Loved that thing. Actually didn't shrink up as much as a lot of sweatshirts I've owned.


"French Terry" - that's it. Thank you for knowing the name as it was buried way deep my creaky memory.

And, I agree, they don't shrink as much as the fleece-lined sweatshirts. I have a Brooks Brothers one from the mid 1990s that is too big (it was the era of "big" fitting clothes), it's really well made and I love its look and feel, but despite my best efforts (hot water, hot dryer, ego deflating speeches to it), I can't get it to shrink.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Fading Fast said:


> OF, really like the look of the sweatshirt. And I know just what you mean about the inside being a kind of "looped" cotton not fleece - which feels more authentic sweatshirt to me.


Thanks ! It actually caught my eye because I found it to be similar to your Old Navy one that unfortunately didn't fit me- Ive had luck in the past with LLB Sig fits, so I figured I'd give it a shot.



meanoldmanning said:


> I had, or maybe still have somewhere, a sweatshirt I bought when I was working at the Gap in 1990 or so that had the same loopy interior texture. It's called french terry. Loved that thing. Actually didn't shrink up as much as a lot of sweatshirts I've owned.


You know, I was just thinking yesterday that the interior reminded me of terry cloth, so that makes sense. I'm a lot happier with it than I think I would've been with a fleece-lined garment- it feels a bit more refined and closer to a regular sweater than workout gear. My whole reason for getting it was to layer over OCBDs, so I think it'll work great for its intended purpose


----------

